# Locally collected stuff



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

How cute is this guy? He is the one I collected in the summer off an Atlantic Ocean beach in New York and doubled his size already.

This is of course my local animal tank and not my reef











The rest of the collected stuff is all also well. These two butterflies and two wrasses are looking good as well as all of the local hermit crabs and local snails.
I have to step on stuff in this tank to kill anything and it is practically un lit, un filtered and un heated. There is a small HOB filter which is really clogged.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i need to move to the beach!!


----------

